# Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)



## End0fSeven (24. November 2012)

*Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Einen Wunderschönen guten Tag wünsche ich. Erstmal ein grosses Kompliment hier an das ganze Forum, ist wirklich super Strukturiert und vielleicht kann mir hier ja weiter geholfen werden 

Zu meinem Problem. Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen einen neuen PC-Zusammen gebaut (einige Teile vom alten Übernommen), dass spezielle es ist ein Mini-ITX PC. Ich habe jedoch Probleme mit dem Standard Boxed Kühler. Ich erreiche nach 30min mit Prime95 gute 80-84°C... Und das ist in meinen Augen zu hoch.

Zuerst einmal zu den Komponenten:

Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 120 Advanced (Zusätzlich 2x 120mm Lüfter)
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770
Mobo: Asus P8H77-I
RAM: 2x4GB Kingston Hyper X Grey 1600MHz
GPU: XFX Radeon HD6870 Black Edition 1GB
PSU: Cooler Master GX-650W
SSD: Corsair Force GT 3 mit 180GB + 600GB HDD Western Digital Blue
1x Blu-Ray Laufwerk

Jetzt hoffe ich das ihr mir Helfen könnt. Ich suche einen guten Low-Profil Lüfter, der einen i7 einigermassen gut runterkühlen kann. ich bin mir bewusst das man natürlich mit einem Low-Profile Lüfter nicht die Werte eines grossen erreichen kann, jedoch wäre doch das ziel auf 60°C runter zu Kühlen. Da ja auch nicht gerade viel Platz ist wird es noch etwas schwieriger. Max. höhe wäre 65mm.
Ich habe mir einige Modelle im Netz angeschaut inkl. Kritiken und da finde ich einfach nichts Gescheites. Jedoch benutzen die Leute zu diesen Lüfter einen i5..
Was ich mir auch angeschaut habe, ist der Samuel 17, vielleicht hat ja jemand mit dem gute Erfahrungen gemacht?
Budget wäre so bei ca. 60€ wenns mehr wird kann ich auch noch was drauf legen.

PS: Falls ihr jetzt findet, dass man in dem Gehäuse nichts mehr machen kann, würde ich im Notfall dieses Gehäuse Verkaufen und ein anderes holen.

Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für die Hilfe 

Freundliche Grüsse
Chrigu93

Edit: Wenn ihr noch ein paar Bilder braucht, kann ich gerne welche machen.


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Ich würd beim Boxed Kühler bleiben.
Gute WLP und die CPU kräftig undervolten.

Der Samuel 17 ist der Beste in seiner Klasse, noch besser wär dann nur noch eine Kompaktwakü.


----------



## End0fSeven (24. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Wow das ging aber schnell mit Antworten 

Hmm Undervolten ist jetzt auch nicht gerade die Lösung, deshalb habe ich mir auch einen i7 gekauft.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, Samuel 17 (wenn ja mit welchem Lüfter) und B wie sieht es denn bei solchen Kompakten Waküs aus? Wartung? Ich sehe ja eher das Problem, ich kann denn Radiator(?) nicht an der Rückseite des Gehäuses anbringen, sprich die Wärme könnte nicht sofort raus..


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*



Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Hmm Undervolten ist jetzt auch nicht gerade die Lösung, deshalb habe ich mir auch einen i7 gekauft.



Und was hat das eine jetzt mit dem anderen zu tun?

Stell bei der Vcore den Offset auf -0,10V und teste dann nochmal die Temperaturen.


----------



## MistaKrizz (24. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Wie wärs mit dem Gotthard von Alpenföhn? sollte eig. passen... sonst beim Boxed bleiben und undervolten, wie Abductee schon sagte...


MFG

EDIT: der Gotthard passt doch nicht... Aber wie wärs mit diesen hier?


----------



## Lios Nudin (24. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Würde den Samuel 17 nehmen. Bei mir steigen die Temperaturen der vier Kerne nach z.B. 2h Crysis 2 auf 65 bis 70°C. Man hat mir allerdings gesagt, dass die Temps noch in Ordnung sind.

Die Grafikkarte leistet bei mir allerdings auch Schwerstarbeit und gibt die Wärme in das Gehäuse ab. Ich spiele mit Downsampling und dem Maldo 4.0 Mod.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Den hier 
Den würde ich nehmen . 

Greetzz


----------



## Abductee (25. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Der passt auf kein ITX-Board, der ist viel zu breit.


----------



## hbf878 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

das hängt von der position des sockels ab. bsp: asrock a75m-itx. allerdings würde eigentlich immer der pcie-slot blockiert werden. soll eine grafikkarte eingebaut werden?

hbf


----------



## Abductee (25. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Stimmt, von der Sockelposition geht es sich beim AsRock aus.
Für das Asus ist er aber zu breit. Da geht sich selbst ein normaler Shuriken nicht aus.
Der Samuel hat aber durch das asymetrische Design platz.
Preislich aber kein günstiger Kühler.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Beim Samuel 17 wird der PCI-Slot nicht blockiert.


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Der kleinste Top-Blow-Low-Profile-Kühler mit Lüfter: Xigmatek Praeton LD964 (CAC-D9HH4-U02) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ohne Lüfter, entspricht Samuel 17 Niveau: Titan TTC-NC25 (TTC-NC25/HS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (25. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Wie kann der Titan mit einem 80mm Lüfter auf dem Niveau vom Samuel liegen?
Was ich sehr klasse finde ist die variable Befestigung 

Ich hatte mal den hier für 5min verbaut: http://geizhals.at/de/556890
Die Kühlleistung war Katastrophal.

Ich HALTE nach wie vor den originalen Boxedkühler für keinen schlechten Kühler.
Meinen i5-2400s konnte der mit einer MX4 WLP auf 62°C Dauerlast halten. (mit genutzter iGPU)
Mit undervolting sollte sich der 3770 unter 70°C ausgehen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Bei meinem H77M-ITX sieht das ganze mit dem Samuel 17 wie folgt aus: (Der CPU Sockel liegt ebenfalls nahe am PCI-Slot)

Der geringe Abstand zur Grafikkarte ist kein Problem. War mir zunächst auch unsicher, aber hier im Forum hat man mir versichert, dass das so in Ordnung geht..


----------



## Abductee (25. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 1-2mm hat der Samuel ausreichend Platz zur PCIe-Karte.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Kann ich so bestätigen. Sieht bei mir so aus:


----------



## BautznerSnef (25. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wie kann der Titan mit einem 80mm Lüfter auf dem Niveau vom Samuel liegen?
> Was ich sehr klasse finde ist die variable Befestigung
> 
> Ich hatte mal den hier für 5min verbaut: Thermaltake Slim X3 (CL-P0534) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
Durch die Möglichkeit bis zu 140mm Lüfter zu installieren, und den kürzeren weg der Heatpipes, ist der TTC-NC25 noch ein Tick besser als der Samuel.
Bin auch der Meinung, das es auch der Boxedkühler macht, wenn OC keine Option ist. (Würde da aber schon ne PK-3 als WLP nehmen)


----------



## Sanyassin (25. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Habs eben gerade auch nur durch ZUfall gesehen.. 

Thermalright Ultimate CPU Cooling Solutions! USA

Da gibt es einen AXP-100.. *finger leck*

der AXP-140 war schon ein echter Kracher, mal sehen was das wird

Sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## nay (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Ich würde eine Kompaktwasserkühlung verbauen oder einen Thermalright AXP-140 wenn du einen auf ebay findest.


----------



## End0fSeven (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Wow, vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten hier. Echt klasse Support hier!

Dann entscheide ich mich für den Samuel 17 und den Bequiet! Lüfter. 

Vielleicht ist das eine etwas blöde frage, aber welchen weg denn Lüfter anmachen, soll der auf die Rillen Pusten oder Saugen? Auf dem Bild sieht es eher danach aus das der auf die Rillen Bläst?


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Wenn es die Platzverhältnisse irgendwie zulassen hätte ich auch eine Kompaktwakü gewählt. Die Kühlleistung wäre deutlich besser wie bei einem Low Profil Kühler.

Wasserkühlung: Komplettsets | heise online Preisvergleich

Wenn das Netzteil mit der Öffnung nach oben verbaut wird muss der Lüfter auf dem Low Profil Kühler gegen den Kühlkörper blasen.


----------



## End0fSeven (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Der Lüfter meines Netzteils ist nach unten gerichtet, damit die Warme Luft besser raus kommt. Ich sehe aber das Problem bei der Wakü das die Warme Luft nicht direkt raus kann, da ich es nicht hinten am Gehäuse anmachen kann. Der einzige Platz wo wäre, wäre evtl. in der mitte des Gehäuses...


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Also wenn das Netzteil die Luft von innen zieht wäre es zumindest einen Versuch wert den Lüfter des CPU Kühlers direkt nach oben ins Netzteil blasen zu lassen, damit die Abwärme der CPU möglichst direkt aus dem Gehäuse gelangt.

Zur Kompaktwakü: Selbst in der Mitte montiert hättest du bessere CPU Temperaturen. Es kann natürlich sein das die anderen Komponenten schneller wärmer werden.


----------



## End0fSeven (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Was könntest du mir für Kompakte Waküs empfehlen, Wakü ist für mich absolutes neuland. Wie sieht es mit der Wartung aus?


----------



## Rolk (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Die Teile sind wartungsfrei. Ich würde die hier empfehlen, weil sie recht flexible Schläuche hat und das ist Gold wert in einem so kleinen Gehäuse. 

Antec Kühler H2O 620 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (0761345-77085-9) in Wasserkühlung: Komplettsets | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## End0fSeven (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Könnte man denn Kühler auch drehen auf dieser Wakü. Der würde ja so nur gegen die SSD und HDD Pusten...

Ich sehe leider gerade keine Masse, wie breit ist das ganze denn? Und was hät ich denn so für Temperaturen mit dem in Kombination mit meinem i7?
Wie viele Jahre Funktioniert eigentlich so eine Kompakte Wakü? Verdunstet da nicht nach einigen Jahren das Wasser?


----------



## Abductee (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

KompaktWaküs sind relativ laut.
Wenn du es schön ruhig haben willst, würd ich bei der Luftkühlung bleiben.


----------



## End0fSeven (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

die Lautstärke spielt mir eigentlich nicht so eine Rolle, da ich meistens sowiso Headset auf dem Kopf habe. Und lauter als jetzt wird der sicher nicht. Aber ich muss ehh zuerst einmal Messen wie viel Platz ich habe und ob ich überhaupt eine Wakü Verbauen kann... Sonst nehme ich denn Samuel17


----------



## winner961 (26. November 2012)

Abductee schrieb:
			
		

> KompaktWaküs sind relativ laut.
> Wenn du es schön ruhig haben willst, würd ich bei der Luftkühlung bleiben.



Stimmt völlig. Oder du braucht ein große Wasserkühlung die ist dann auch leiser als eine Luftkühlung aber nicht die kompaktwaküs. Da sie viel mehr Luft bewegen müssen als die großen.


----------



## Abductee (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Hast du meinen Tipp mit dem Undervolten schon ausprobiert?


----------



## End0fSeven (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Tipp mit dem Undervolten schon ausprobiert?


 
Wollte ich ausprobieren, habe aber nix passendes im UEFI gefunden... Aber wenn man Untervoltet, hat die CPU dann nicht weniger Leistung?


----------



## Abductee (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Nein, hat genau die gleiche Leistung du hast keine Nachteile dadurch.
Durch zu wenig Spannung kann er maximal abstürzen und dann hebst du die Spannung halt wieder etwas an.
Da kann nichts dabei passieren.

Schau mal in dein Handbuch auf Seite 2-13:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hast du denn bei "CPU Voltage" für eine Auswahlmöglichkeit?


----------



## End0fSeven (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Nein, hat genau die gleiche Leistung du hast keine Nachteile dadurch.
> Durch zu wenig Spannung kann er maximal abstürzen und dann hebst du die Spannung halt wieder etwas an.
> Da kann nichts dabei passieren.
> 
> ...


 
Bin gerade noch auf der Arbeit. Kanns dir heute Abend sagen. Durch das Undervolten Verliert man die Garantie nicht oder?
Aber ich muss dir ehrlich sein, eigentlich möchte ich die CPU Original belassen, also kein Übertakten oder Undervolten oder sonstiges.


----------



## Abductee (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Nein, du hast wie gesagt keine Nachteile dadurch.


----------



## End0fSeven (26. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Also, ich habe jetzt einmal wegen diesem Untervolten geschaut, da ist nix möglich, höchstens mehr. (siehe Bild)

Dann habe ich Festgestellt, dass sehr wahrscheinlich zu 100% keine Wakü rein passt. Zu wenig abstand... (siehe Bild)
Was man aber vielleicht machen könnte, das ganze bei der Grafikkarte zu machen. (siehe Bild)

Ich werde mir aber lieber denn Samuel 17 holen, so muss ich nicht gross und lange rumbasteln.


----------



## End0fSeven (27. November 2012)

*AW: Guter Low-Profil CPU Kühler gesucht (für i7)*

Andere Frage. Habe hier noch einen Boxed Kühler für Sockel 1366, würde der evtl. sogar auf denn 1156 gehen? Dieser Boxed ist nämlich fast doppelt so hoch wie der jetzige Boxed, könnte ja was bringen wenn der abstand stimmt.


----------

